# My Photo Box/Tent



## Grizz (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is my home made box. It is 20'x20'x20' with the frame being 1" pine. The "White" diffusing panels is Armstrong's Floating floor stuff. You know the stuff you put down before you put the flooring down so it will "float." Had some left over and thought it might work.


















All of these were shot with my digital Cybershot. I know I've got a ways to go to get them really good. But I think I'm on to something. I'm also going to pull out my old Cannon AL-1 35mm SLR with Macro lenses and see what the difference an old fashion way compares.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya done good with that Jon ! I like it . Nice pens & bowl too ! Thanks for sharing . [8D]


----------



## mwenman (Mar 15, 2008)

would keep an eye on that stuff with those lamps being so close as it has a relatively low melting point and as I'm sure you are aware of, the smell of burning plastic isn't that pleasant of an aroma.

other than that, nice setup you have there 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Grizz (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mwenman_
> 
> would keep an eye on that stuff with those lamps being so close as it has a relatively low melting point and as I'm sure you are aware of, the smell of burning plastic isn't that pleasant of an aroma.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I did keep an eye on them... although the bulbs are those new eco friendly things that don't build up much heat.  But it's a good idea to keep an eye on them.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Grizz_
> 
> I'm also going to pull out my old Cannon AL-1 35mm SLR with Macro lenses and see what the difference an old fashion way compares.



You must mean a Canon A-1 or AE-1.  I don't think they made an AL-1.

If you use 35mm, be sure the bulbs are 6500K or you will get some strange color in the photos.  If the bulbs are 3200-3400K, get a roll a tungsten balanced film and they should be fine.  If you have a macro lens around 90mm, that would be just about idea.  I use a 55mm macro lens on my D40 which gives me the same field of view as an 82.5mm lens would on a 35mm camera.  When you get the film processed, have it scanned directly to a CD.  It should only cost about $5 for the entire roll.


----------



## Grizz (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The very little known AL-1. Was not as popular as the AE series.


----------



## R2 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's a neat set-up Grizz. Is the box 20 inches x 20 inches x 20 inches, and not feet, as indicated in your post?


----------



## Grizz (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> 
> That's a neat set-up Grizz. Is the box 20 inches x 20 inches x 20 inches, and not feet, as indicated in your post?



LOL   []  Yes, I made my Light box the size of a 2 car garage.


----------

